# EGGS. simple right?



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 6, 2017)

i cant handle most diner scrambled eggs. over cooked, watery, dense..i wont even try if it is in a hotel, steamer tray being served as part of the continental breakfast. no thanks.

i love cooking a fluffy, rich, moist pile of scrambled eggs. big curds. hell, i eat it for dinner usually. over a toasted bagel, side salad, glass of wine. done.

a great omelette? yum. i do a tomato and avocado one for dinner as well. just dont over cook it.

and soft boiled? poached? i love them..i do find local restaurants doing a great poached egg. i have some homemade mexican chorizo in the deep freeze..this weekend. i am busting that out.

you an egg fan?


----------



## Castalia (Feb 6, 2017)

I have tried to make an omurice omlete that slides open like this:
[video=youtube;Uu5zGHjRaMo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu5zGHjRaMo[/video]
but still have not gotten the hang of it. I guess it helps if you make twenty or thirty of them a day.


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 6, 2017)

I hate eggs. I hate the smell, I hate the taste, and I hate the consistency.

Still, I've done my best to learn how to cook them well in case a guest asks for one. Other than that, I only use them for baking, or yolks for carbonara, bearnaise, etc.


----------



## TheCaptain (Feb 6, 2017)

Scrambled, over easy, over hard, sunny side up, poached and (badum) basted.

My favorite way to cook an egg is basted. I worked as a short order line cook during college and covered breakfasts both days during the weekend. I have the art of basting eggs nailed. Seldom order eggs while going out because very few cooks know how to baste an egg well.

Toast covered with good Irish butter dipped in warm runny egg yolk is a solid reason for getting up on weekends (along with bacon of course).

Also, no lace. If you have lace, your pan is too hot. Makes me nuts. 

Not a fan of over easy or over hard but love them scrambled (not overdone) as well.

Have not yet mastered the omlete. Not sure if I ever will.


----------



## JDA_NC (Feb 6, 2017)

I disliked cooking eggs for a long time because I had negative associations with working brunch shifts. I haven't worked brunch in a couple years & one of my neighbors has more eggs than they can deal with so I've been eating a lot lately.

This is my current food kick:

- Fry up some rice in sesame oil (I could drink Kadoya brand). Once it's crisped throw in a (small) half onion fine diced, some minced garlic, and then a couple tbsp of homemade chili oil (szechuan peppercorns, gochugaru, dried japanese chile peppers). Crisp up some more, a few tbsp of shirodashi, cook down and then place in a bowl. Top with sesame seeds. In the same pan then I'll cook two eggs over-easy (once it's flipped it basically goes right into the bowl). Mix together and enjoy.

I could eat this every day and I basically have been. It's quick, easy, delicious, and one pan.


----------



## DaveInMesa (Feb 6, 2017)

I love eggs made well. Eggs made poorly are somewhere between disappointing and truly foul. I rarely order them at a restaurant because I've rarely gotten good ones at restaurants, although I have also found that they seem to be better at poaching them than any other method of cooking them. I'm totally with ya, Boom, on the dense, watery scrambled eggs in buffet lines... ugh! Vile. 

I have to disagree with TheCaptain, tho. I love the lace around eggs fried over high heat. The trick is getting the fringe to crisp up before the yolk is overcooked. Not easy, but I love the little bit of crunch as a counterpoint to the unctuous yolks. Yummy!


----------



## guari (Feb 6, 2017)

I love eggs. We have them about 5 days a week for breakfast. 

My absolute favourite is using a hot (200-220c), cast iron pan with plenty of oil. Throw them in and wait for the crispness paired with a deep golden, runny yolk. Freshly ground salt and pepper, or skip the salt and season with freshly grated parmigianno. 

Heaven.


----------



## brianh (Feb 6, 2017)

I do scrambled eggs often. Start on low heat until curds start forming then turn up the heat until there's not much liquid left in the pan. My 2 year old has eaten 4 eggs in one sitting.


----------



## YLQDave (Feb 6, 2017)

I eat eggs everyday after the gym. 
I'll take them almost any way but raw!


----------



## chinacats (Feb 6, 2017)

Favorite is shirred but enjoy them most ways other than poorly done


----------



## paulraphael (Feb 6, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> I hate eggs. I hate the smell, I hate the taste, and I hate the consistency.
> 
> Still, I've done my best to learn how to cook them well in case a guest asks for one. Other than that, I only use them for baking, or yolks for carbonara, bearnaise, etc.



I'm so pleased to hear I'm not the only one. Seems you're not supposed to admit such a thing if you're serious about cooking.
Still, I have deep respect for egg cookery. Not many foods are as profoundly affected by a 1° change in temperature.


----------



## panda (Feb 7, 2017)

3 fried crispy bottom, sunny side, runny yolk. butter, salt & pepper, hot sauce over plain sushi rice.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 7, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> I hate eggs. I hate the smell, I hate the taste, and I hate the consistency.
> 
> Still, I've done my best to learn how to cook them well in case a guest asks for one. Other than that, I only use them for baking, or yolks for carbonara, bearnaise, etc.



Ditto. I never really understood the whole egg thing either. In the rare occasion I do eat eggs on their own, they're just there to keep the bacon and cheese together.


----------



## preizzo (Feb 7, 2017)

63 degree eggs with a nice alba truffle shave on the top.! That's a nice meal


----------



## DanDan (Feb 7, 2017)

Castalia said:


> I have tried to make an omurice omlete that slides open like this:
> but still have not gotten the hang of it. I guess it helps if you make twenty or thirty of them a day.



I've been working on my classic French omlettes lately, a la the classic Pepin video: [video=youtube;s10etP1p2bU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s10etP1p2bU[/video] 

I've been getting them nice and runny/soft on the inside but can't quite get them to that soft pillow like and cut open oozy stage I see in all the Japanese omurice videos. Might be my pan choice as I refuse to use one of those non-stick teflon pans. Before that I didn't really like omelettes and it was always fried runny eggs in a steaming hot cast iron.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 7, 2017)

Tamago kake gohan for me please.

Been meaning to make shakshouka. Not sure if spelling correctly


----------



## labor of love (Feb 7, 2017)

I might be in the minority here but I really enjoy poached eggs. I essentially make a Benedict style breakfast with
Whatever I have laying around(although I'm never gonna do hollandaise at the house). Toasted muffin+veg+protein+egg and maybe cheese if it's appropriate.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 7, 2017)

Let us not forget:

Do you like
green eggs and ham

I do not like them,
Sebastian-I-am.
I do not like
green eggs and ham.

Would you like them
Here or there?

I would not like them
here or there.
I would not like them
anywhere.
I do not like
green eggs and ham.
I do not like them,
Sebastian-I-am

Would you like them
in a house?
Would you like them
with a mouse?

I do not like them
in a house.
I do not like them
with a mouse.
I do not like them
here or there.
I do not like them
anywhere.
I do not like green eggs and ham.
I do not like them, Sebastian-I-am.

Would you eat them
in a box?
Would you eat them
with a fox?

Not in a box.
Not with a fox.
Not in a house.
Not with a mouse.
I would not eat them here or there.
I would not eat them anywhere.
I would not eat green eggs and ham.
I do not like them, Sebastian-I-am.

Would you? Could you?
in a car?
Eat them! Eat them!
Here they are.

I woould not ,
could not,
in a car

You may like them.
You will see.
You may like them
in a tree?
d not in a tree.
I would not, could not in a tree.
Not in a car! You let me be.

I do not like them in a box.
I do not like them with a fox
I do not like them in a house
I do mot like them with a mouse
I do not like them here or there.
I do not like them anywhere.
I do not like green eggs and ham.
I do not like them, Sebastian-I-am.

A train! A train!
A train! A train!
Could you, would you
on a train?

Not on a train! Not in a tree!
Not in a car! Sam! Let me be!
I would not, could not, in a box.
I could not, would not, with a fox.
I will not eat them with a mouse
I will not eat them in a house.
I will not eat them here or there.
I will not eat them anywhere.
I do not like them, Sebastian-I-am.

Say!
In the dark?
Here in the dark!
Would you, could you, in the dark?

I would not, could not,
in the dark.

Would you, could you,
in the rain?

I would not, could not, in the rain.
Not in the dark. Not on a train,
Not in a car, Not in a tree.
I do not like them, Sebastian, you see.
Not in a house. Not in a box.
Not with a mouse. Not with a fox.
I will not eat them here or there.
I do not like them anywhere!

You do not like
green eggs and ham?

I do not
like them,
Sebastian-I-am.

Could you, would you,
with a goat?

I would not,
could not.
with a goat!

Would you, could you,
on a boat?

I could not, would not, on a boat.
I will not, will not, with a goat.
I will not eat them in the rain.
I will not eat them on a train.
Not in the dark! Not in a tree!
Not in a car! You let me be!
I do not like them in a box.
I do not like them with a fox.
I will not eat them in a house.
I do not like them with a mouse.
I do not like them here or there.
I do not like them ANYWHERE!

I do not like
green eggs
and ham!

I do not like them,
Sebastian-I-am.

You do not like them.
SO you say.
Try them! Try them!
And you may.
Try them and you may I say.

Sebastian!
If you will let me be,
I will try them.
You will see.

Say!
I like green eggs and ham!
I do!! I like them, Sebastian-I-am!
And I would eat them in a boat!
And I would eat them with a goat...
And I will eat them in the rain.
And in the dark. And on a train.
And in a car. And in a tree.
They are so good so good you see!

So I will eat them in a box.
And I will eat them with a fox.
And I will eat them in a house.
And I will eat them with a mouse.
And I will eat them here and there.
Say! I will eat them ANYWHERE!

I do so like
green eggs and ham!
Thank you!
Thank you,
Sebastian-I-am


----------



## DaveInMesa (Feb 7, 2017)

That's too mucho, Mucho


----------



## rahimlee54 (Feb 7, 2017)

In the book currently it isn't Sebastian-I-am. It is Sam-I-am.

I read the book nightly for a few months.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 7, 2017)

The egg has transformed Sebastian (AKA Damage) into Sam like Don Quixote in De la Mancha.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 7, 2017)

panda said:


> 3 fried crispy bottom, sunny side, runny yolk. butter, salt & pepper, hot sauce over plain sushi rice.


This is my favourite hangover breakfast/lunch


----------



## Anton (Feb 7, 2017)

Duh

Egg chilaquiles in a green tomatillo sauce 

It cures anything


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 8, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> The egg has transformed Sebastian (AKA Damage) into Sam like Don Quixote in De la Mancha.



I feel more like Tyrone Slothrop than I do Don Q right now.


----------



## DaveInMesa (Feb 8, 2017)

Sebastian?!? I didn't notice that. Where the heck did that come from? It's always been Sam.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 8, 2017)

DaveInMesa said:


> Sebastian?!? I didn't notice that. Where the heck did that come from? It's always been Sam.



This guy...


----------



## Oh_Toro (Feb 8, 2017)

I've been making tamago every shift for almost a year now and I still overcook it from time to time. Better than flipping it onto the ground like when I first started though I suppose :lol2:.


----------



## panda (Feb 8, 2017)

Made some soft.scrambled with mirin and served over Carolina gold rice mixed in butter and scallions. Topped with Marie sharps. Was quite nice.


----------



## Oh_Toro (Feb 9, 2017)

DanDan said:


> I've been working on my classic French omlettes lately, a la the classic Pepin video: VIDEO
> 
> I've been getting them nice and runny/soft on the inside but can't quite get them to that soft pillow like and cut open oozy stage I see in all the Japanese omurice videos. Might be my pan choice as I refuse to use one of those non-stick teflon pans. Before that I didn't really like omelettes and it was always fried runny eggs in a steaming hot cast iron.



That poor pan.


----------



## Fedusa (Feb 9, 2017)

My favorite easy go to is softboiling eggs to a custardy center, slice into 8ths, kosher salt, cracked black pepper and sesame oil.

Also huge fan of omurice where they slice it over the rice. Must be made with fried rice or red/tomato rice though.


----------



## tomsch (Feb 13, 2017)

Scrambled low and slow with a pat of butter, salt & pepper, and a light shake of crumbled feta at the end for the last 3-4 folds. Love the big soft curds that form with low heat.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 14, 2017)

i made a Frittata (my first) the other night for dinner. surprisingly simple. a thick wedge next to a green salad is a good meal.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 14, 2017)

http://luckypeach.com/recipes/arzak...il&utm_term=0_81468d4b7f-6e2aa95140-105422825


----------



## valgard (Feb 14, 2017)

I woke up my wife with a skillet of shakshuka today for San Valentine. Deeeelicious! Have to keep an eye on them as they overcook very easily with the residual heat contained in the skillet/sauce.


----------



## DDPslice (Feb 22, 2017)

I leik eggs. I think my favorite at the moment are bullseye eggs

V for vendetta style with butter from the chancellors train


----------



## erezj (Feb 22, 2017)

Nice to see 'Shakshuka' coming up twice in this thread!

Probably the best one I ever had was in the old market in Akko, made by a friend selling his vegetables.

I wonder how do you guys make Shakshuka, here in Israel there are probably 5000 versions


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 22, 2017)

I love eggs. 

I started hard cooking them recently by steaming in a basket instead of the traditional hard boil, and they take much less time, are easier to peal, and are so easy to make that I eat a hard-cooked egg every morning. I get the pot steaming, put 6 eggs in the basket, and cook them exactly 11 minutes and immediately slide them into an ice bath. 

For eating, I smear a salmon spread on each cut half, sprinkle some salt and pepper, and put a drop or two of a green hot sauce. It's so good. 

Poached is great.
David Chang's 5:10 egg is awesome.
Scrambled done well is a no brainer. (I also put the salmon spread on some toast and top with scrambled eggs). Japanese mayo and spicy saurkraut are also some ingredients I like adding to eggs. 

Duck eggs are also awesome to do sunny side up. The yolks are so large that they are much better IMO for putting on a side of toast. Think super sizing the running yolk. 

And sometimes when I want to add a little gaminess to the eggs, I will fry/cook them up with goat butter. 

k.


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 2, 2017)

I bought a teeny tiny little egg pan and essentially poach the egg in butter till the bottom is just set then pop under the gril till the top snot around the yoke is just set. Et voila. Hot buttery vogels thin slice toast, tonnes of butter and lots of salt and pharaon green habanero or any green hot sauce.









I give em a six and a half minute boil for topping ramen on laksa





And lastly and most controversially, I scramble them really carefully with a little milk and butter in the microwave. I fold in big soft curds as they form on the edge of the cooking bowl moving them to the middle and repeating every 15 seconds for about 3 times after the first curds form. I get moist, fluffy, creamy eggs each time.

I have no photos but I cooked an ostrich egg for colleagues. You have to drill holes at the top and bottom to blow out the egg and then you're essentially scrambling 24 chicken eggs.

Anybody got any tips for perfect poached eggs.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 2, 2017)

Otto, I like your style. Try emoto poached eggs. Non-stick pan is best. Get and inch or so water almost to a boil. Add a tablespoon or so of white vinegar. Crack the egg in a very fine mesh small strainer. Then add to water bath. Gently ladle pan water over the top of egg to set. This method removes all the watery albumin. I remove with a slotted spoon and kiss them with paper towel to mop up the cooking water. The eggs will be noticeable smaller when cooked so adjust portions accordingly.


----------



## youkinorn (Mar 3, 2017)

Tribute to the Arpege Egg.





Shokupan egg in a hole.


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 3, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Otto, I like your style. Try emoto poached eggs. Non-stick pan is best. Get and inch or so water almost to a boil. Add a tablespoon or so of white vinegar. Crack the egg in a very fine mesh small strainer. Then add to water bath. Gently ladle pan water over the top of egg to set. This method removes all the watery albumin. I remove with a slotted spoon and kiss them with paper towel to mop up the cooking water. The eggs will be noticeable smaller when cooked so adjust portions accordingly.



Thanks Dennis, I will certainly give this a try


----------



## TheCaptain (Mar 15, 2017)

Corn tortilla egg cups
Smashed black beans, shredded lite mexican blend, one whole egg and fresh salsa and diced peppers. About 220kcal per serving.


----------



## clsm1955 (Mar 16, 2017)

I'd like some advice for adding egg to fried rice. Lately I've been heating oil in a wok, cracking an egg in there, stirring it around for a few seconds but leaving it half cooked, then shoving it off to one side as I add meat, then garlic and ginger, then veggies, then sauces and rice and a final mix. Am I on the right track or does someone have a better idea?


----------



## chinacats (Mar 16, 2017)

clsm1955 said:


> I'd like some advice for adding egg to fried rice. Lately I've been heating oil in a wok, cracking an egg in there, stirring it around for a few seconds but leaving it half cooked, then shoving it off to one side as I add meat, then garlic and ginger, then veggies, then sauces and rice and a final mix. Am I on the right track or does someone have a better idea?




See if any of this helps...


http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/20746-Chinese-fried-rice


----------



## SousVideLoca (Mar 16, 2017)

chinacats said:


> See if any of this helps...
> 
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/20746-Chinese-fried-rice



Nice find! Thanks!


----------



## LenB (Mar 17, 2017)

spoiledbroth said:


> Tamago kake gohan for me please.
> 
> Been meaning to make shakshouka. Not sure if spelling correctly



Shaksuka is part of my regular home-cook repertoire. Give it a try, it's really easy. It's basically spaghetti sauce with different spices, and eggs instead of meat.

I've developed my own approach and almost always throw in olives and capers. (I think the saltiness helps, but others might not care for it.) I use a lot of paprika and harissa, because I generally like spicy food. 

I make a large batch of sauce, and then use it to poach eggs as desired. I normally sprinkle in feta as the eggs are poaching, and then stir the melted feta in as I eat.

I generally like North African food, so I have things like Harissa and Ras El Hanout lying around. If you don't have it, I would definitely buy some Harissa, but you could replace the Ras El Hanout by just throwing some appropriate spices in while sauteing the onions. 

My biggest problem is controlling the poaching. I normally cover the eggs with sauce, so you can't really see how they are doing. I turn the heat off while the whites are still a little runny, and let the hot sauce finish the job. If you end up cooking the yolk, it's not a disaster.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 18, 2017)

LenB said:


> Shaksuka is part of my regular home-cook repertoire. Give it a try, it's really easy. It's basically spaghetti sauce with different spices, and eggs instead of meat.
> 
> I've developed my own approach and almost always throw in olives and capers. (I think the saltiness helps, but others might not care for it.) I use a lot of paprika and harissa, because I generally like spicy food.
> 
> ...



This is what I'm talking about. Please share more food thoughts, seems all the good cooks on the forum stopped sharing. Pics are always welcome too


----------



## DDPslice (Mar 27, 2017)

omelettes as always, I've been experimenting with sour cream as a cream + acid for scrambled eggs (ill whisky sourcream initially to incorporate the acidity as much as possible). Also tarragon = god tier of egg spice.


----------

